# Question about DOA Shrimp



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

Ive fished Simpson and the mouth of the yellow river. I normally toss the shrimp against the reeds or I add a popping cork. What is the trick with the DOA? I usually toss it out with a split shot on it. I dont like using the jig heads with the DOA. Retrieve slow but with a small few twitches of the rod tip. Am I doing something wrong? Just cant seem to catch anything. Ive tried weedless spoons and live shrimp. Ive had some fun taking my kayak out but not much luck fish wise. Ive tried to get bull minnows but bait shop was out. I fished in the shallows mostly but hit a couple 20ft deep holes.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Use the lead insert that comes with the DOA, I also use the glass tube insert that rattles. 
Use of the lead insert makes it balance better and gives it a more life-like appearance than using a lead head or split-shot.
You can also bite the tail off and rig it weedless as in this video:




Whichever way you rig it the trick is to fish it slow.


----------



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

Thats what I did. Texas rigged DOA


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Try a 3'" Gulp Shrimp in the place of the DOA and see if your catch rate goes up.


----------

